
Google cancels all-hands meeting due to employee worries of online harassment - pulisse
https://www.recode.net/2017/8/10/16128380/google-cancels-all-hands-meeting-controversy-memo
======
mwnivek
Earlier post of same article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14985001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14985001)

------
Hasknewbie
I can't help but notice the deep irony that this doxxing is happening at
Google, home of Eric "privacy is a privilege, not a right" Schmidt. Remember
that guy, Eric "If you have something that you don’t want anyone to know,
maybe you shouldn’t be doing it in the first place" Schmidt?

This really sucks for the employees currently involved in this story, but at
the corporate level, Google made their bed on that particular point. So
remember people: "privacy is dead" and "anonymity is too dangerous" according
to Google, except when it suits them that it shouldn't be.

------
peakai
It seems llike the proper response to this controversy would be to use some of
their cash to fund a internal group to research and replicate some of the
studies mentioned in the original google memo, to refute and possibly further
the understanding for some kind of practical knowledge gain, instead of A)
firing the employee bringing up some concerns and b) holding meetings about
why the issue needed to be a point of contention (doubling down) in the
organization

~~~
nilkn
I don't think Google is capable of doing meaningful research on this, because
I don't get the sense that they'd accept any results that don't refute the
memo. Google would have a vested interest in the research having a pre-decided
outcome.

------
azurezyq
I just want to f __k recode 100 times for circulating real engineer names.

~~~
Operyl
Literally every one of their bios says they work for Google. My cat could’ve
found them ..

------
WatchDog
Shame about the doxing(on either side of the discussion) but I'm not sure why
it precipitates cancelling the meeting

~~~
throwaway12124
It does seem like a pretext. My guess is that the execs realized that they
have a bigger sh*tstorm--both internally and externally--than they realized on
their hands, and want some more time to think and to let things die down.
Probably smart, actually.

~~~
jshevek
Yes, it is a pretext.

And one in which the SJWs at Google paint other people as "the ones preventing
them from being able to speak".

Meanwhile, Google leadership & SJWs are the ones creating an environment
hostile to other's opinions - as evidenced by the smear campaign and the
firing.

